# Bear sightings in Harrison?



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a cottage in Harrison on Cranberry lake, I subscribe to the Clare County Cleaver and have it delivered down state to me. for the past 2 months there have been bear sightings near the cottage according to past articles in the Clare County Cleaver. I myself have not seen any bears nearby, but would be cool to see. I was wondering if any members of this site have seen any bears in the Harrison area lately?


----------



## el Cazador (Nov 10, 2000)

I used to hunt outside Leota and we'd see bears all the time.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seen them as far south as M66 and US10


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

My first in the wilds of Michigan...
Not really all that wild. I saw in on 115 heading North about 25 miles South of Cadillac. I was pretty excited!!!!

Loomisfun


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

My dad and brother saw one here in Midland Co a few years ago.

I personally have seen them as far south as the Houghton Lake area.


----------



## jlock (Feb 24, 2006)

Bully06, I also have a cabin on Cranberry Lake and I have seen three bears this summer. One was on Hamilton RD, one was on Long Lake RD ( near Meredith Grade ) and last weekend we seen one driving the powerlines next to the Mid Michigan Lodge off 18.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

jlock said:


> and last weekend we seen one driving the powerlines next to the Mid Michigan Lodge off 18.


What was the bear driving :lol:




Rustyaxecamp said:


> I personally have seen them as far south as the Houghton Lake area.


Bear around Dead Stream Swamp


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

jlock said:


> Bully06, I also have a cabin on Cranberry Lake and I have seen three bears this summer. One was on Hamilton RD, one was on Long Lake RD ( near Meredith Grade ) and last weekend we seen one driving the powerlines next to the Mid Michigan Lodge off 18.


Where on Hamilton? Was it between ball rd and cranberry lake rd or between cranberry lake rd and southwood?


----------



## jlock (Feb 24, 2006)

Ball and Cranbery. I have seen a bear here and there over the years but I can't believe I have seen three in one year already !


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

bully06; I have a place North of Harrison on old 27 close to cranberry lake and the bear tear up my bird feeder, deer feeders and apple trees. I have video and pictures of them at night and in the day. They are a pain. One time there was a sow with 3 cubs under my deer feeder, the cubs looked like they were over 100#s each. I have 4 points collected toward a license and hope to get me one of them, if I ever get a license.


----------



## zlapointe15 (Aug 14, 2012)

My brother and I both have bear tags for Harrison. We are looking for private land or locations of State Property with bear sightings that we could hunt. If anyone has land, a known location, or advice, please contact me asap.


----------



## HAFSHOO (Nov 21, 2007)

bully06 said:


> I have a cottage in Harrison on Cranberry lake, I subscribe to the Clare County Cleaver and have it delivered down state to me. for the past 2 months there have been bear sightings near the cottage according to past articles in the Clare County Cleaver. I myself have not seen any bears nearby, but would be cool to see. I was wondering if any members of this site have seen any bears in the Harrison area lately?


There are many bear around there.Just hope they don't get to friendly they can make a big mess when your not around.


----------

